# Ask Keanu Reeves Stuff



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm secretly Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I ****ing knew it.

Not really though.

How does it feel being immortal?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you ever get to bang trinity?

Is morpheus as cool in real life?

Didn't the oracle's smug and know-it-all attitude make you want to punch her?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Your girth size?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

How did you build such a successful acting career while being entirely incapable of acting?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Omfg, nobody asked it -.-

Do you.

Know.

Kung-fu?

What the hell, people.

Slackin'.

:doh


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Keanu Reavus! I loved you in star wars. Big fan.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Staticnz said:


> How did you build such a successful acting career while being entirely incapable of acting?


If Vin Diesel can, anyone can....


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

LichtLune said:


> Keanu Reavus! I loved you in star wars. Big fan.


Personally, I loved his work as Wolverine.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> If Vin Diesel can, anyone can....


Now..YOU'RE Keanu Reeves!?!?!?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I ****ing knew it.
> 
> Not really though.
> 
> How does it feel being immortal?


Keanu Reeves will avoid this question as per usual.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> Did you ever get to bang trinity?
> 
> Is morpheus as cool in real life?
> 
> Didn't the oracle's smug and know-it-all attitude make you want to punch her?


Please, I am a gentleman.

Laurence was a nice guy, yes.

Okay look I haven't seen the Matrix. Ask Kiefer Sutherland or something.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> Your girth size?


Keanu Reeves will avoid this question as per usual.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Staticnz said:


> How did you build such a successful acting career while being entirely incapable of acting?


Keanu Reeves will avoid this question as per usual.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Omfg, nobody asked it -.-
> 
> Do you.
> 
> ...


I told you to ask Kiefer.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Can I have your autograph?


Sure, give me your address and name. I'll draw a picture of myself for you too.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Will you avoid this question as per usual?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Just letting everyone know, he's not the real Keanu Reeves. He's just pretending to be him.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

LichtLune said:


> Keanu Reavus! I loved you in star wars. Big fan.


Hehehe. Thank you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my god this thread :')


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

You're about to jump out a perfectly good airplane Jonny, how do you feel about that?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

When you work on something light hearted, like the new bill and ted, do you spend much time dwelling on the happiness and escapism it will bring to millions of young people, or are you just kinda filling in time til you die or what


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

My question will be asked by Dennis Hopper -


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

McFly said:


> You're about to jump out a perfectly good airplane Jonny, how do you feel about that?


Oh, I have to keep googling because I forget my movies sometimes. Heheh. I forgot that part. Hehe.

But for breakfast, I like to eat granola with milk and a cappuccino, or a glass of apple juice. I believe somebody asked my favourite breakfast.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> When you work on something light hearted, like the new bill and ted, do you spend much time dwelling on the happiness and escapism it will bring to millions of young people, or are you just kinda filling in time til you die or what


Well I'm looking forward to the new Bill & Ted film, if it ever comes to, as I am still good friends with Alex and it will be just a bit of silly fun. Of course I'm doing it for the fans, it doesn't have much to do with me.

But before Bill & Ted will hit the cinemas, I am working on John Wick 2, which you will hopefully be seeing next year.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> Well I'm looking forward to the new Bill & Ted film, if it ever comes to, as I am still good friends with Alex and it will be just a bit of silly fun. Of course I'm doing it for the fans, it doesn't have much to do with me.
> 
> But before Bill & Ted will hit the cinemas, I am working on John Wick 2, which you will hopefully be seeing next year.


thanks canoe, appreciate this q and a

how are things with your band, man?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> thanks canoe, appreciate this q and a
> 
> how are things with your band, man?


Well, heheh, we broke up 13 years ago. But I think there was some kind of rumor going around that we were getting back together. Hehe. Silly internet.


----------

